# HSS1332 still running lean/other issues



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Hey guys. Posted last season about my HSS1332 running lean. Still having same issue even after taking it to a Honda dealer for service. 

So when I figure it up, and push the choke back in, it surges really bad and backfires constantly unless I pull the choke part way out. 

This means it's running lean right? Cuz when I pull the choke part way out I'm _choking_ some of the intake air and reducing the air going into the carb?

Anyways, took it to honda last fall while it was still under warranty. Told them about the surging. 

They couldn't replicate the issue, although when I started it to load it on the trailer, it was surging like crazy. Dunno what's wrong with Honda...

Anyways they told me the carb was likely filthy and the issue, seeing as it was 3 years old at the time. They said that's not covered and I'd have to pay for that service if it was the issue, no big deal I'd pay them to clean carb if required. 

Turns out the carb was apparently spotless. Probably because I only run Shell 91 with 0 ethanol in it. 

I paid them to install a bigger jet, 110? Whatever you guys said to get I forget now.

Also told them about a service bulletin for the auger lever not staying locked in place and wanted that fixed with the new revised parts. They didn't do that either, just fiddled with the cables and made things worse. Now the drive lever stays engaged sometimes, and both levers feel loose and cheap now and shake a lot. 

Also my joystick was acting up, wouldn't move the chute to the left. Showed them the service bulletin for that too. Guess what, couldn't replicate it. Didn't replace the joystick. Had to buy a new one myself 2 weeks after I picked it up.

Sooooo Honda has proven to be more than useless with my machine. Gonna have to take on the repairs myself. 

What's possibly causing the surging? The machine runs good and strong under full load, just runs like ass at idle. 

Also, when I got it back from them, the piston that holds the blower at different angles with the thumb lever seems to be leaking and doesn't hold it any more. If I lift it up the bucket all the way it sinks down pretty quick on its own. 

So a few things I need to tackle. 

Just bothers me that this was all under warranty and they literally did nothing. 

Thanks guys. 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

BentOddMcVey said:


> Hey guys. Posted last season about my HSS1332 running lean. Still having same issue even after taking it to a Honda dealer for service.
> 
> So when I figure it up, and push the choke back in, it surges really bad and backfires constantly unless I pull the choke part way out.
> 
> ...


wow. you didnt test everything and show before leaving? the surging is either something is still clogged in carb or wrong jet maybe.

what is your elevation? @tabora is the expert on rejets for specific elevation. a chart was listed somewhere. check the honda info repository that he posted. its a sticky in honda forum


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

I had to have someone else pick it up for me unfortunately. 

Tabora is the one who told me what jet to get for my elevation. I'd have to look back through old posts to find it. 

I'm thinking the idle jet needs to be replaced possibly?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

BentOddMcVey said:


> I had to have someone else pick it up for me unfortunately.
> 
> Tabora is the one who told me what jet to get for my elevation. I'd have to look back through old posts to find it.
> 
> ...


possible but you said it was rebuilt. easy enough to remove pilot without removing carb. see if clogged and inspect that little O ring. 1mmx4mm. if ring is flat or damaged., replace that. Honda will rape you on that little pilot jet. about $20 so I try to clean first and replace the O ring for 50 cents.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Honda said they checked the carb, and installed the larger jet. But who knows what they did.

Would that likely cause surging if it was partially clogged? The idle jet... 

This all started with a mouse nest in the air box. I'm wondering if some of it got sucked in and is still in the carb. All I did was clean the air box.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i'm wondering also.......no soup for you


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BentOddMcVey said:


> Posted last season about my HSS1332 running lean.


So, who were you last year? What's your actual location & elevation?

*BentOddMcVey*
Joined 6 d ago
3 Posts


BentOddMcVey said:


> Anyways, took it to honda


Not to Honda - a dealer... The one where you purchased it?


BentOddMcVey said:


> Also told them about a service bulletin for the auger lever not staying locked in place and wanted that fixed with the new revised parts. They didn't do that either


What's your serial number? And purchase date?


BentOddMcVey said:


> Sooooo Honda has proven to be more than useless with my machine.


Not Honda - dealer.


BentOddMcVey said:


> What's possibly causing the surging? The machine runs good and strong under full load, just runs like ass at idle.


Like people said - idle (pilot) jet.


BentOddMcVey said:


> Also, when I got it back from them, the piston that holds the blower at different angles with the thumb lever seems to be leaking and doesn't hold it any more.


Clearly a warranty item. I wouldn't have accepted it.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Hey guys. 

So today I pulled off the air box for fun and sprayed in some cleaner. Didn't help at all. 

I noticed there is a lever that is spring loaded and runs towards the gas tank that is visible through the holes in the bottom of the air box with the cover off. 

I noticed this lever moving back and forth as the engine is surging. When I slowly pull the choke put to smooth the idle, the lever slows down as it smoothes out and stops moving completely as the idle becomes perfect. 

What is this lever controlling?

Thx

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

That would be the govenor, and the motion is it trying to correct the surge. (It is controlling the throttle plate).


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Yeah I got that now. 

I tried adjusting the pilot screw that has a stopper on it. Makes no difference. 

But, the large idle screw does. If I screw it almost all the way in the surging more or less stops with the choke all the way in. But as I pull the choke out the rpm goes up a lot, which probably isn't any good?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Pulled the spark plug out. It's the 5ES, I read everywhere to use the 6ES but the manual says 5ES. 

I'm gonna order a 4 pack of the 5ES unless anyone has a good reason why I'd use the 6ES?

Also, the plug is pretty black. Like it's running super rich. The plug ABOVE the threads, and the boot also has a lot of black on it. And on what I assume is the valve cover? The top of it is black. Doesn't look like it's fumes from the muffler making it black either. Rubber gasket on valve cover seems to be in good shape. 

When I pulled the plug it did not seem to be even remotely close to tight. Hardly even hand tight. 

I torqued it back in to 13ftlb, what the manual says, until my new plug comes in a few days. 

Possible it wasn't tight and gas/exhaust blowing past the plug and that's why it's all black? 

I'll attach a pic. 

Also, there's a rubber hose coming off the valve cover (?) which I assume is a crank vent or wtv, like the pvc system in a car. This hose also looks like it could be attached to a nipple on the air box. Is it supposed to be? I guess it would be better to continue to let that dirty oil drain into the plastic cover like it is now? Vs feeding it into the air intake and carb...

Can't attach the pic for se reason. Probably too high of resolution. I'll try and resize it. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BentOddMcVey said:


> Also, there's a rubber hose coming off the valve cover (?) which I assume is a crank vent or wtv, like the pvc system in a car. This hose also looks like it could be attached to a nipple on the air box. Is it supposed to be?


On my Honda GX240 it just vents to the air and the air elbow nipple is plugged. #9 in the diagram. I don't recollect what the GX390 vent does, but I believe it's the same. Does the hose have a 90 degree bend like #8 in the second diagram? If so, it doesn't connect to anything.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Yep gx390 seems to be the same. The vent hose is a 90 and goes straight down. 

The nipple on the intake had a plug, I found it floating around in the plastic guard under that side of the engine.

At this point I'm thinking of buying a carb off amazon for $30 to try. Aftermarket ones ok, or should I stick to Honda OEM?

thx for your help 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I wouldn’t put a junky knock off carb on your Honda. I rarely have to replace carbs. Only if it’s rusty from sitting a long time with gas that phase separated.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Only reason I'm thinking of replacing it is because I have 0 experience with them. 

I'm fairly handy. Should it be pretty straight forward for me to remove and completely gut the carb so I can clean everything with an ultrasonic cleaner??

Or am I better off just spending ~$100 or whatever honda wants for a completely new ready to go carb?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

@BentOddMcVey. Correct me if im wrong but this is not some POS cheap snowblower, isnt this thing around 3k? So my questions to you are:
1 who old is it?
2 still under warranty?
3 why would you of loaded it on your trailer and left this shop if you were able to show them the surging then and there?
4 why wouldnt you just go to another Honda certified shop?


Why wouldnt you call Honda Customer service directly and explain what you are experiencing and how the shop is USELESS in assisting you.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

The 3 year warranty was up at the start of last season, about a year and change ago. I took it in just before the warranty expired. 

I had to get someone else to pick it up for me when the repairs were completed. 

I did call them a few days later and spoke with the manager of the service department and explained nothing was fixed and it was worse than when I dropped it off. Told him I kind of needed it for the season, he said just bring it back when I could and they'd check it out again. 

This was all at the start of last season. So I probably let too much time pass to do anything about it now. 

Unless you think calling Honda directly may get some results?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

So typically a gx390 uses a 6ES plug, which is one step cooler than a 5ES. 

So a 5es runs hotter. Honda must spec a 5es when used in the snowblower because of the cold temperatures?

A gx390 on a pressure washer for example they spec the colder 6es plug...

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

I have a gx390 on my log splitter but i cant look at what plug because its buried under snow. Regardless the plug is not your surging issue. It is the low circuit of the carb. The reason why your plug is black is because your choking it and its running richer. That carb has to be gone through and clean by someone with knowledge of doing so.
Do you run it dry during the off season? 
I dont recommend that if you do. i also pull my machines out and run them in the off season to keep the carb with fresh tank gas in it


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

I do not run it dry. I get the gas low in the tank and shut off the fuel valve. I don't drain the carb. 

The bowl is always spotless clean but never went into the carb. 

Honda replaced my main jet with a larger one for me, and said the carb was immaculately clean, and apparently drilled out my idle jet, although they couldn't reproduce the surging in the fall weather. 

When I got it back I think it actually ran good the first few times until we got -10c or more then back to heavy surging and backfiring at idle. 

I should point that out too, it's not just surging, it backfires loudly on almost every surge, if not every rpm surge. 

To me, it must be running rich to surge AND backfire like that? But why does choking it even out the surging if it's already starving for air?

It all started with a mouse nest in the air box. Likely some of the tiny air passages in the carb are plugged? Worth me cleaning that out or just replace carb at this point??

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I doubt any Honda dealer a couple years ago would have installed a larger main jet under warranty. Especially a year or more ago. Have you removed the pilot jet and cleaned it yet? If not, 

It sounds like fuel contamination... You should never store it with a partial full gas tank. Full or empty. And the carb should be drained of fuel unless you are using E0 gas. I’d argue only empty is the right move for something that sits idle for 5-6 months at a time.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BentOddMcVey said:


> and apparently drilled out my idle jet


The pilot jet is plastic and you can't drill it without ruining it. If it was drilled, replace it and the O-ring, it's running rich. It's about $11.

Depending on serial number,


03599204-ZE0-0450JET SET, PILOT (#45)19570149999999
 

03599204-ZE2-0450JET SET, PILOT (#45)10000019999999


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

I only ever run Shell 91, so e0 is exactly what I run. 

They installed a 108 or 110 main jet, at my expense. 

I'm going to dig out the invoice but I'm not sure if it was the pilot jet or idle jet or if that's the same thing?

2 or 3 jets in the carb? Main jet, and idle/pilot jet are the same thing? Or separate and 3 jets total?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BentOddMcVey said:


> the pilot jet or idle jet
> ...
> idle/pilot jet are the same thing?


Yes, same thing, idle=pilot. Honda calls it the Pilot Jet. Some other brands call it the idle jet. Takes about a minute to replace it, but then you'll need to set the idle speed again. It's on top of the carb, #35. Also refer to the GX Carburetor Check Sheet.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

2 jets total. Main and pilot.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Ok. So this all started before the larger main jet went in, so that's not part of the issue. 

It's backfiring while surging, so too rich? Not too lean right?

Does the pilot jet provide only the fuel, or does it provide mixed air/fuel?

If only gas goes through the jets, the jet isn't the issue, it's something in the air intake path correct?

If the pilot jet provided mixed air/fuel, it could be the pilot jet, or the air passages from the intake box thought the carb, to the pilot jet?

So change my pilot jet and rubber o ring. If that doesn't fix it, remove the complete carb assembly and clean it and especially pay attention to the air passages in the carb?

The pilot jet looks like it's quick to change, it has the plastic stopper on top, and is under that rubber vent hose?

Again, thanks for everyone's input. 

Stupid question, does the choke only restrict air intake? Or does it restrict fuel at the same time?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Your Pilot Jet and air/fuel flow questions are all answered in the GX Carburetor Check Sheet link back in post #24. As you can see in the flow diagram, some air mixes with the fuel at the jets, but the majority of the air flow goes straight through the venturi throat, creating a vacuum that draws the fuel mixtures from the two jets into the flow.


BentOddMcVey said:


> Stupid question, does the choke only restrict air intake? Or does it restrict fuel at the same time?


A Choke is also called an Enrichener. An engine is basically an air pump, and the choke reduces the air flow, causing the overall mixture to be richer in fuel. The fuel flow is also somewhat reduced, but not nearly as much as the air flow.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Sorry must have missed the carb check sheet. 

Just checked it out. Looks like there is in fact 3 jets?

The pilot screw (1) looks like it is a jet?

Then the pilot jet (2)

And the main jet (4)

Pilot screw is a plastic jet, pilot jet is metal, main jet is metal?

Pilot screw I know I can get at easily.

For the pilot and main jet, do you guys get at them without removing the carb? Remove the bowl and get at them from underneath? Or should I just remove the whole carb and go at it?

Thx

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BentOddMcVey said:


> Looks like there is in fact 3 jets?
> The pilot screw (1) looks like it is a jet?
> Then the pilot jet (2)
> And the main jet (4)
> ...


NO. Pilot screw is a SCREW. It interacts with the pilot jet (plastic). It sets the idle mixture.


----------



## 3repete (Nov 12, 2017)

I just read this for the first time.

Since the surge lessens when you choke, there might be an air leak. But it's not so likely unless the shop that you paid for the jet change just did nothing and handed back your machine. In that case what you are calling a backfire is a lean pop.

Confirming or denying the air leak could be a pretty quick check though. Check that the bolts that hold the carburetor to the engine are tight, Not Hulk tight just good and tight.
If they are ok (likely) you may have a piece of debris in your carburetor or something sticking to cause wrong movements between connected links.

I am comfortable with carburetors but they can be daunting.

Since you are feeling handy, I'd recommend go through that carb check sheet.


Here is a gasket kit Honda 16010ZE2A20 Gasket Set - Jacks Small Engines, Use original equipment.



To disassemble your carb for a full internal cleaning.
Take pictures of the linkages and wires. Turn off the fuel supply, and drain the fuel using the angled screw under the bowl. Don't disturb the governor, just use a little hook or pick to carefully and gently remove the links from the governor.
On some carburetors I have had to unbolt the carb to turn it in such a way as to remove angle links without bending them. Remove the carb and take it to a clean spot to take it apart.
Those ultrasonic cleaners are terrific. Just don't use solvents on rubber parts.

If there are any welch plugs they are kind of a pain to deal with, I'd leave them be at first. If the result does not change _then_ I'd remove them for further cleaning.

Someone somewhere can give you the starting points for where to set your jetting screws after reassembly. Think someone even posted it in an earlier thread.
Steve's Small Engine Saloon has a really good video on how to find the Sweet spot on carb setup.

If you aren't comfortable with fixing it yourself, or if you don't want to spend the time, the carb I looked up was $108 plus shipping. But there are 6 different HSS1332 versions in the lookup so you'd have to verify. I looked in jackssmallengines.com. 
I grabbed the carb part number from the first blower on the list and googled it. None at ebay right now, but it is February, high season.

Or, find a small engine place near you to do the repair. That blower is too fine a piece of gear to leave unrepaired.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

3repete said:


> I just read this for the first time.
> 
> Since the surge lessens when you choke, there might be an air leak. But it's not so likely unless the shop that you paid for the jet change just did nothing and handed back your machine. In that case what you are calling a backfire is a lean pop.
> 
> ...


It started surging before I took it to the dealer. Someone here suggested a mouse nest in the air box, and sure enough there was. 

After that, the surging continued, so I took it to the dealer for warranty. They couldn't reproduce the surging in the warmer weather before the snow season started. 

I figured at the same time it was in, I'd buy a larger main jet and have them install it. I had to pay them to do this. 

This is very good info. I'm leaning towards debris from the mouse nest getting sucked into the carb and that's the issue. 

Dealer swore my carb was nice and clean when they did the main jet swap. Maybe they just didn't look into it enough to realize there's crap in the air path of the carb?

Thx

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

I was trying to attach this image the other day. Why would my valve cover be black like this?









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

You may be getting some oil residue from the breather vent hose or gasket? Is the dark area oily?

Could be dirt or the finish of the metal cover is oxidized from age and salt residue?

I would give that machine a bath and wipe down this spring when you are doing your annual maintenance.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Looks like exhaust to me. 

Anyways, here's a good update on my situation. 

Just installed the new spark plug. Surging is ALMOST 0 with the choke pushed all the way in. It's still surging ever so slightly at full speed idle sitting there not moving with the choke fully pushed in!! When I mean slightly I mean the avg person probably wouldn't even realize it wasn't quite idling perfect. 

However, when I start moving, it surges. Nowhere near as bad as before. Just when moving around or blowing very little snow, 2-3"

Surging stops almost completely again if I stop moving and let it idle at full speed. 

If I put load on the engine, there's 0 surging.

Also installed a cheap tach at the same time. Full speed idle rpm hovers around 3400-3450. Seems a little low? Should I increase it to 3600rpm as the engine is spec'd for 3600rpm?? Or leave it alone?

Under HEAVY load (blowing snow 4" deeper than the bucket hahaha) the rpm drops to 3200, if I push it a little harder and go faster, down to 2900rpm but performance is still amazing. 

Should I up the rpm to 36 or leave it be?

I'm thinking there's a bit of a clog still in the air path from the mouse nest, or is this pretty normal now?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't know about newer ones but the older Honda GXs I worked on had a cap soldered on the idle mixture screw so it couldn't come out to be cleaned without melting the solder to remove the cap that limited the amount you can turn it.

I'd be looking into getting that out and cleaning it and checking the gaskets between the engine and carb. 

Since you've never worked on a carb I would consider a cheap replacement carb at least to compare things to. New carb, new spark plug, new gaskets for carb.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It sounds like you STILL have not cleaned the pilot jet....


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> It sounds like you STILL have not cleaned the pilot jet....


No, I have not removed the carb or even the pilot jet. Had time to frig with it a bit this morning, so did spark plug and tach. 

I'm going to pull the pilot jet one morning soon to check it. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BentOddMcVey said:


> Should I up the rpm to 36 or leave it be?


With the #110 jet I have found 3,700 RPM to be the sweet spot.


BentOddMcVey said:


> It's still surging ever so slightly at full speed idle


Nomenclature matters! In the Honda world, "idle" is the low throttle setting which should be around 2,200 RPM.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

BentOddMcVey said:


> Sorry must have missed the carb check sheet.
> 
> Just checked it out. Looks like there is in fact 3 jets?
> 
> ...


Im not knocking your abilities but with the lack of knowledge that you have shown(not a bad thing), mixed with possibly improper tools and a go get it done mentality can lead to some disastrous results. I'm well experienced and knowledgeable about Carbs/machines and have made some hasty decisions and ruined a couple of otherwise repairable carbs. 
Im not saying dont do it, but take your time, take plenty of pictures along the way to reference for reassembly if needed. 

As for machine/fuel storage, Always have the tank FULL and stabilized because you will have condensation(water) to form in the tank and rust metal tanks and settle to the bottom and the water will be the first thing to enter the carb and settle in the bowl. 
You leave the tank with little fuel it will turn to varnish that much faster.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

BentOddMcVey said:


> I was trying to attach this image the other day. Why would my valve cover be black like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old is this machine?? By the looks of it you store this outside? That little picture make me fearful of what the rest of the engine/machine looks like.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

It's about 4 years old. I keep it in my back tool shed, not heated, but not exposed to the elements so much. 

I lent it to a friend for a few days recently. Came back with lots of road salt on it from the journey on the trailer. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

I just sold a 30" Craftsman that was 12 years that looked brand new. Im sorry but for a 3k machine that little view of the machine makes it look like it was cared for very little. When a machine is stored thats where all the attention matters. That black on there is growth like mold/mildew. looks like that machine needs a serious bath and I bet the carb isnt as clean as the shop said based on the looks of the outside of the carb.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm not saying it's immaculate by any means. But that def isn't growth of some sort. I guess it's hard to tell in the pictures. 

It's soot. Plain as day. Same extremely rich soot the muffler is coated in. It wipes off with my fingers and smells like fuel. Same as any rich burning vehicle/engine. 

I'm just curious as to how it's getting there. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Let's be honest with ourselves:
This surging is a common issue of all these Honda engines.
The one in my Honda has the exact same problem and I have seen numerous threads started on the issue.
I bet this unit in question does it less when the fuel tank is full and more as the tank gets lower, just like mine.
In my instance, the carburetor is brand new, replaced by the Previous Owner less than a month before I bought it. All appears in order.
Unfortunately, I have yet to see a definitive answer for surging convincing enough to provoke me to tear apart a new carburetor. Carburetor is a French word for 'Don't touch it'. This adage has served me well for many decades. And usually the problem turned out not to be the carburetor in the first place!
If anyone has had this problem and knows definitively why they surge and how to fix it, please chime in.
If you did 2 different things at the same time and one of them got the problem fixed, please don't reply unless you can positively identify the cure.
It's almost like an engineering mystery novel. There is enough 'evidence' on this site, along with clues and red herrings.
And when we have that answer, make a sticky of it and stick it first in the Honda spot.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Carbs are not terribly complicated. Small Engines usually surge do to improper fueling. The vast majority of the time it’s a lean condition. Engines are air pumps, when new, the engine is less efficient at pumping air. As engines break in, and the rings and cylinder wall hone themselves into a more effective seal the engine pumps more air then originally jetted for, especially with today’s strict emission standards on small engines. The result is a lean condition.

The OP swears that the dealer installed a #110 but I’m not to sure and it’d be nice to have visual confirmation. The pilot jet doesn’t only function at idle. Its always participating and is essential for throttle transients.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> The OP swears that the dealer installed a #110 but I’m not to sure and it’d be nice to have visual confirmation. The pilot jet doesn’t only function at idle. Its always participating and is essential for throttle transients.


Dealer installed a #108 not 110. They had to order it for me, then handed it to me when I dropped off the machine, not realizing I wanted them to install it. I'll pull it out when I pull the idle jet. Assuming the part # is on the jet?

Also, again, the main jet being replaced has NOTHING to do with the surging. Surging is the reason I took it in the first place. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BentOddMcVey said:


> Also, again, the main jet being replaced has NOTHING to do with the surging. Surging is the reason I took it in the first place.


The main jet increase helps with surging at operating (full) RPM. The replacement pilot jet should help at idle (minimum) RPM.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The main jet has everything to do with the surging. lol.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> The main jet has everything to do with the surging. lol.


 Not saying it _doesn't_ 

What I'm saying is it was surging exactly the same with no load on it at full throttle/rpm with the stock jet and putting in the 108 jet made absolutely no difference. 

Unless the dealer charged me for the jet and installation and didn't actually do it, which is quite possible. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

And I just broke a shear pin? Never had this happen. Left a small tire pressure gauge in the laneway while changing tire on a trailer  def feel like an idiot now. 

How stupid would I be to put a nut and bolt in there to finish the job til I can get to a Honda dealer?









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Unless it's an absolute emergency you would be incredibly dumb.

You might get lucky. Or you might not.
I can hear Clint now


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thoughts on replacing sheer pin with a regular bolt...Are you missing any other tire pressure gauges ? LOL


I wouldn't chance it. Little upside, and huge downside. Just use it without the sheer pin, and take half-size swipes with the blower.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

That’s the sheer bolt for the impeller. You can swap a auger sheer bolt for the impeller position and peg leg it.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> That’s the sheer bolt for the impeller. You can swap a auger sheer bolt for the impeller position and peg leg it.


Ah good idea!! I'll do that. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

BentOddMcVey said:


> And I just broke a shear pin? Never had this happen. Left a small tire pressure gauge in the laneway while changing tire on a trailer  def feel like an idiot now.
> 
> How stupid would I be to put a nut and bolt in there to finish the job til I can get to a Honda dealer?
> 
> ...


Parts Tree shows that bolt in the diagram but not on the part list.
And it appears different than the other shear bolt, at least by the diagram.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

BentOddMcVey said:


> I do not run it dry. I get the gas low in the tank and shut off the fuel valve. I don't drain the carb.
> 
> The bowl is always spotless clean but never went into the carb.
> 
> ...


The "jets" are only one part of the carb and have very tiny holes on them that can get clogged up. But there are also many passages through out the carb that are going to get clogged up the same and you can change those jets till the cows come home and it will never improve the overall function of a carb that varnished itself up. Now I understand your dealer had told you the carb was spotless, he also told you he installed the 108 jet. That carb NEEDS to be completely removed, thoroughly cleaned and I mean EVERY circuit passage throughout. A combination of brake cleaner and small wires and brushes and a lot of attention to detail and Im sure it will function fine. But you need to store it properly in the future. Stop firing the parts cannon at it. 
As for backfiring and surging. Has anyone ever checked the valve clearances? If your pumping out that much soot(unburned fuel), im sure you exhaust valve looks terrible and may not even be closing all the way.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

jr27236 said:


> The "jets" are only one part of the carb and have very tiny holes on them that can get clogged up. But there are also many passages through out the carb that are going to get clogged up the same and you can change those jets till the cows come home and it will never improve the overall function of a carb that varnished itself up. Now I understand your dealer had told you the carb was spotless, he also told you he installed the 108 jet. That carb NEEDS to be completely removed, thoroughly cleaned and I mean EVERY circuit passage throughout. A combination of brake cleaner and small wires and brushes and a lot of attention to detail and Im sure it will function fine. But you need to store it properly in the future. Stop firing the parts cannon at it.
> As for backfiring and surging. Has anyone ever checked the valve clearances? If your pumping out that much soot(unburned fuel), im sure you exhaust valve looks terrible and may not even be closing all the way.


In my instance, my exhaust valve was right on the money, measured this past Friday. I was surprised, too.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Rooskie said:


> Parts Tree shows that bolt in the diagram but not on the part list.
> And it appears different than the other shear bolt, at least by the diagram.


You are right it's not the same as the ones for each auger. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

jr27236 said:


> As for backfiring and surging. Has anyone ever checked the valve clearances? If your pumping out that much soot(unburned fuel), im sure you exhaust valve looks terrible and may not even be closing all the way.


I don't think the dealer checked that. Can I do that myself? 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

BentOddMcVey said:


> I don't think the dealer checked that. Can I do that myself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


YouTube has videos to show you how.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

BentOddMcVey said:


> I don't think the dealer checked that. Can I do that myself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Its not had but reguires feeler gauges. But Id also want to see the exaust valve and the only way to do that is by removing the muffler from the head and you should be able to see the valve inside.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

K so here's a new problem. After breaking a shear bolt last night, I parked it in the shed. 

Just fired it up to bring it out and work on it. Immediately noticed a funny smell. Reversed it out of the shed 3ft and it stopped moving. 

It barely inches forward or reverse. 

It moved at normal speed last night when I parked it. 

Engine sounds normal, rpm shows ~3400. 

Something's up with the transmission? I googled quick and there's no way to check the fluid. Filled for life? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Lifted it up enough to see that the tranny pissed out fluid everywhere.

Currently on the phone with Honda Canada to get this all resolved at a different dealership. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

BentOddMcVey said:


> Lifted it up enough to see that the tranny pissed out fluid everywhere.
> 
> Currently on the phone with Honda Canada to get this all resolved at a different dealership.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


This is the craziest Machine saga I have ever seen. Im skeptical this is all real at this point lol


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Lol want me to show you a pic of the tranny fluid? Hahaha 

Wish it wasn't real. It's going back to Honda over a year out of warranty their gonna fix all their ****. 

Trust me, I'd rather have my laneway nice and cleared right now vs. talking to Honda Canada and the dealership that serviced it.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Here's the invoice from the dealer last year. 

_Modified pilot jet_ means they drilled out the plastic pilot jet.....

Charged me $75 to _adjust/modify locking ramp/cam system_ for the auger lever not staying down, instead of installing the new parts as per the Service Bulletin lol
View attachment INV # 249230.pdf


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Pull the chute motor cover and check the belt.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Pull the chute motor cover and check the belt.


What do you mean exactly? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Is the tranny belt driven? It slowly reversed out of my shed then quit moving in either direction. I shut it off and lifted it enough to see the bottom and there's tranny fluid everywhere so that's the issue. 

But for future reference. Transmission must be driven off a belt I can get at easily I guess is what your saying?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

BentOddMcVey said:


> Is the tranny belt driven? It slowly reversed out of my shed then quit moving in either direction. I shut it off and lifted it enough to see the bottom and there's tranny fluid everywhere so that's the issue.
> 
> But for future reference. Transmission must be driven off a belt I can get at easily I guess is what your saying?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I say take the machine out to the middle of a field and load it with dynamite and lets end this disaster already lol


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

That horse has a broken leg and must be put down. 12 gauge time.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

CarlB said:


> That horse has a broken leg and must be put down. 12 gauge time.




Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3repete (Nov 12, 2017)

Barring success at the different dealer I agree with folks saying get rid of that machine.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

My current machine had far more problems when I got it. And it continued for a while until I got them all ironed out.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

@BentOddMcVey Any update? This is the first instance of a transmission fluid leak I’ve seen mentioned in the years of the new HSS production.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

No update yet. I spoke with Honda Canada, and the dealership that serviced it early last week. 

Dealership agreed they'd get this sorted out for me and am waiting a call back. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

The transmission never leaked until I got 8t back from the dealership initially. 

When I got it back, the piston that adjusts the height of the machine wasn't working too well, so I assumed it was fluid from that leaking. Didn't realize it was the transmission until last week when it stopped moving. 

I'm assuming when the dealership had it, they checked the tranny fluid or something and didn't reinstall the drain plug or wtv. properly because it never leaked any fluid before they looked at it. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> My current machine had far more problems when I got it. And it continued for a while until I got them all ironed out.


But was your current machine $3k+


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

jr27236 said:


> But was your current machine $3k+


I really don't want to say. 
My line of thought was more "Anything can be fixed and there's no such thing as bad luck or a haunted machine".

The situation sucks, there's no doubt about that.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

jr27236 said:


> But was your current machine $3k+


In Canada, my HSS1332 was 5k + tax. Closer to 6k.

So yeah. Kind of sucks I'm having these issues. But, I'll get er all fixed up and properly maintain it for the rest of my life, then give it to my son hahaha. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

It's very frustrating reading a thread like this when a poster gets excellent advice and doesn't take it. 78 posts is a ton of reading.
Carb problems can usually be fixed with a good ultrasonic cleaning . most times a new carb is not needed . If necessary go with an OEM Honda Carb.

Post #22-23 seems to make the most sense if the dealer drilled out your idle jet? shouldnt have been done. Get a new one and a new O ring.

Plus if this carb has been monkeyed with I would check for leaks. That is spray some carb spray around carb with engine running to see if rpms change. if so maybe a damaged gasket , loose , or something. 

Then the subject was totally changed to a broken shear pin? NEVER ever use an unknown hardware bolt for a shear bolt. Pick up a shovel until you can replace shear pins with the correct part. Have seen hundreds and hundreds of dollars in unnecessary damage due to this laziness.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

BentOddMcVey said:


> In Canada, my HSS1332 was 5k + tax. Closer to 6k.
> 
> So yeah. Kind of sucks I'm having these issues. But, I'll get er all fixed up and properly maintain it for the rest of my life, then give it to my son hahaha.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Oh my!!! Thats a lot of shovels. I just cant believe your having so many issues with this machine, especially how Honda is just way over engineered. I wouldn't want to take that machine back to the dealer who had worked on it previously. Especially with all the issues they let ot go with and seamed to cause according to your statements.


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

I just picked up 2 litres of honda oem hydrostatic transmission fluid. 

Been looking online and can't find anything in adding fluid. 

Anyone have an idea of the easiest way to get fluid into the transmission? Can I tilt the blower partially forward/lift the rear and take the plate off the bottom to get at the transmission?

Need to get fluid into it to be able to move it 200ft from back shed to front of my property and onto a trailer. 

Thx


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

BentOddMcVey said:


> I just picked up 2 litres of honda oem hydrostatic transmission fluid.
> 
> Been looking online and can't find anything in adding fluid.
> 
> ...


you put up on nose. and fill from drain plug. then fill from top and run engine with drive lever down ( in neutral ) and watch all the air bubbles. has to be bled probably for air in system. it may move for you but any air in system and it wont move.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

BentOddMcVey said:


> I just picked up 2 litres of honda oem hydrostatic transmission fluid.
> 
> Been looking online and can't find anything in adding fluid.
> 
> ...


It may be easier to drag it the 200' if you want to get it loaded before closing time today.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Rooskie said:


> It may be easier to drag it the 200' if you want to get it loaded before closing time today.


I've never used a Honda but anything I've ever used with a hydrostatic transmission was not fun or easy to drag even with the transmission "unlocked" or whatever the technical term is.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

BentOddMcVey said:


> I just picked up 2 litres of honda oem hydrostatic transmission fluid.
> 
> Been looking online and can't find anything in adding fluid.
> 
> ...


I thought you were working with honda on this? If the fluid drained out what makes you think refilling it is going to help other then to make another puddle


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BentOddMcVey said:


> Anyone have an idea of the easiest way to get fluid into the transmission?


It depends on whether or not your machine has the oil reservoir retrofit done on it from Service Bulletin #30. I asked you way back at the beginning of the thread for your serial number and you still have not provided it or any of the other answers requested.


BentOddMcVey said:


> Need to get fluid into it to be able to move it 200ft from back shed to front of my property and onto a trailer.


No, you don't; just squeeze both steering triggers and pull it with the augers tilted up. It will roll along easily. I've pulled mine around quite a bit when I didn't want to bother with firing it up, including up/down the ramps to my carrier..


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> It depends on whether or not your machine has the oil reservoir retrofit done on it from Service Bulletin #30. I asked you way back at the beginning of the thread for your serial number and you still have not provided it or any of the other answers requested.
> 
> No, you don't; just squeeze both steering triggers and pull it with the augers tilted up. It will roll along easily. I've pulled mine around quite a bit when I didn't want to bother with firing it up, including up/down the ramps to my carrier..


I think most of us have wasted our valuable time with this thread. But we keep trying to help......


----------



## gagnoja (Mar 4, 2021)

BentOddMcVey said:


> Hey guys. Posted last season about my HSS1332 running lean. Still having same issue even after taking it to a Honda dealer for service.
> 
> So when I figure it up, and push the choke back in, it surges really bad and backfires constantly unless I pull the choke part way out.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagnoja (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi, so when I fixed one snowblower related to surgin it was found to be one of the following issues: 


The fuel bowl of the carb was not tight enough
The governor springs was not installed properly
-The bolts that connect the carb to the engine where not tight enough letting air in after the carb
- And the dile mixing screw that is oftern overlooked after doing a carb clean...


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

tabora said:


> It depends on whether or not your machine has the oil reservoir retrofit done on it from Service Bulletin #30. I asked you way back at the beginning of the thread for your serial number and you still have not provided it or any of the other answers requested.
> 
> No, you don't; just squeeze both steering triggers and pull it with the augers tilted up. It will roll along easily. I've pulled mine around quite a bit when I didn't want to bother with firing it up, including up/down the ramps to my carrier..


No, it does not have the external res. I thought I pointed this out multiple times already? 

Oh, I did post the service invoice a while back too. I'm sure the VIN is in there.

And yes, the VIN is applicable to the service bulletin for the res. If I had the res I wouldn't be asking how to get fluid into it 

Problem is, these service bulletins are all for Honda USA and not applicable to Honda Canada. I'm having to fight with Honda Canada for them to even recognize the service bulletins. 

I never thought to pull both triggers. I moved it 5 feet in _neutral_ and it sure was not very easy to move. How does that work? I thought the triggers were brakes?


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisJ said:


> I've never used a Honda but anything I've ever used with a hydrostatic transmission was not fun or easy to drag even with the transmission "unlocked" or whatever the technical term is.


I have an HS622 and yes, it was like rolling the stone of sisyphus dragging it from the front yard to back. I inadvertently found out if you lube the rubber tracks, it helps quite a bit. I hadn't considered engaging the levers. It sounds counter-intuitive. Eh, it's a Honda.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BentOddMcVey said:


> I thought the triggers were brakes?


No, they are the opposite of brakes. Each trigger declutches the output to the track on that side so it freewheels. You should really spend some time with your manual and here: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository

Owner's Manual Page 9:


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Well I have read the manual a few times. And just re read the section you posted.

Nowhere does it say that the levers release the clutch to that track.... So I just assumed they were a brake system 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BentOddMcVey (Feb 3, 2021)

Wow hold up, it's at the top right, blocked by the status bar of my phone. Doesn't help that I skim I go quickly. 

Sorry for calling you out on that one haha. I'm an idiot. 

Yeah that says it all! Thanks for pointing that out. 

So the machine should move a lot more freely with both triggers depressed. I'll manage to get it on the trailer that way.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

BentOddMcVey said:


> Wow hold up, it's at the top right, blocked by the status bar of my phone. Doesn't help that I skim I go quickly.
> 
> Sorry for calling you out on that one haha. I'm an idiot.
> 
> ...


THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> It depends on whether or not your machine has the oil reservoir retrofit done on it from Service Bulletin #30. I asked you way back at the beginning of the thread for your serial number and you still have not provided it or any of the other answers requested.
> 
> No, you don't; just squeeze both steering triggers and pull it with the augers tilted up. It will roll along easily. I've pulled mine around quite a bit when I didn't want to bother with firing it up, including up/down the ramps to my carrier..


This is invaluable info to me as to how to move it around squeezing the steering triggers. This place is a vault filled with great info.


----------



## AT250X (Mar 1, 2021)

Breckcapt said:


> This is invaluable info to me as to how to move it around squeezing the steering triggers. This place is a vault filled with great info.


Just to add a video on this info : start at 16:50. In french but well detailed


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Guilty as well 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Does anyone else feel this thread is going in circles?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

AT250X said:


> Just to add a video on this info : start at 16:50. In french but well detailed


Well, similar, but that's a Yamaha... The Honda Use video is in the Repository in post #4: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


----------



## AT250X (Mar 1, 2021)

tabora said:


> Well, similar, but that's a Yamaha... The Honda Use video is in the Repository in post #4: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


Sorry, my first post was unclear,
What I want to point out in the Yamaha video is when you balance the snowblower on his front wheels, this reduce the drag a lot and help when you want to move the showblower with the engine OFF. Helpfull too with the engine ON and using the triggers on the Honda.

Can be applied on any track snowblower equipped with height adjustment.
Hope this make sense!


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

jr27236 said:


> Does anyone else feel this thread is going in circles?


Hey jr, hoping that I don’t test the patience of orangputeh et al with my response, I’m not certain that conversations that “going in circles” present are a test for a forum like this. I’m an old dude and have seen a lot and, yeah, there’s always redundancy in life, but I’ve developed patience over time and realize I’m just as guilty as anyone for asking head-shaking questions that with a little more studying I could have answered myself. Yeah, it’s frustrating but i Guess I don’t mind looking like a fool. Hey....I probably am one. ✌🏼


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Breckcapt said:


> Hey jr, hoping that I don’t test the patience of orangputeh et al with my response, I’m not certain that conversations that “going in circles” present are a test for a forum like this. I’m an old dude and have seen a lot and, yeah, there’s always redundancy in life, but I’ve developed patience over time and realize I’m just as guilty as anyone for asking head-shaking questions that with a little more studying I could have answered myself. Yeah, it’s frustrating but i Guess I don’t mind looking like a fool. Hey....I probably am one.


I understand that. What frustrates me is that when sound advise is given and it falls on deaf ears. We all take our time out to share our knowledge and experience and when that is not listened too and the situation keeps growing worse due to that, is what frustrates me personally the most. It is my hope that the OP gets this machine back to the condition it belongs at when only 3+ years old. The dealer he dealt with seams to of done him bad in the past with poor work, so why go back to them? They are just going to hand him a bill for all the work unless he has them agree to otherwise upfront or Honda is covering the tab?


----------

